# Women allowed to go???



## whitetailmonster

I have been getting into a lot of arguements with my friend that is also on this forum about women being able to go hunting and fishing... I like to take my girlfriend hunting and fishing but she is just a beginner, she got her first buck with me last fall and dropped it right in its tracks. My friend says that hunting and fishing is guy time but I disagree, I think that hunting and fishing or any outdoor activity is just as fun with women as it is without them. Anybody have a supporting opinion??? By the way this friend of mine has a sweet girl friend that loves hunting and fishing but he won't let her go to deer camp... I think that is kinda dumb!


----------



## bluesun7602

tell your friend-that-is-also-on-this-forum to grow a sack and post his argument and we'll take care of the issue.


----------



## ESOX

> My friend says that hunting and fishing is guy time


As my kids would say-
"Dude, you are creeping me out".........:lol:


----------



## whitetailmonster

He will be writing probably. lol thank you... He gets on once a week and he is so mad at me for taking my girlfriend fishing he has been looking at most of my posts and making fun of me but it has come back to bite him. lol He made up a fake lure called the sivart and told people that he limited out on it when all he wanted to do was mess people up. I'm glad that most people on this forum actually care enough to give the right info out. I'm not a big fan of the people who don't tell others what their spot is on the big lakes... But that is a different issue lets focus on the women in the outdoors for now.


----------



## whitetailmonster

Yeah he tells me that there is something wrong with me but he is the one who doesn't want to hang out with girls.


----------



## k9wernet

I enjoy hunting and fishing more with my wife and daughter along. I shoot skeet with my wife and my sister. None of the ladies in my life will deer hunt, but they like to walk along during grouse, woodcock and small game seasons. I just about have my wife convinced that turkey hunting could be fun too, but we'll see how she feels about it next spring.

I guess the way I see it is that my wife is my best friend (rare, I know!), and when I have a meaningful experience, I want her to be part of it. I tend to have MORE fun when she's there. I also can't wait to get outdoors with my daughters (one of whom won't be out of the womb until June). My two-year old loves poking around under rocks for bugs and worms, collecting sticks, etc., and I took her camping twice last year.

Now, all of that said, I think you need to respect your friends' desire for guy time. It's a fact that people act differently around the opposite gender. In addition to the burping, farting, drinking, and cursing that goes on at deer camp (things that I'm comfortable doing around my wife, but not my buddies' wives); I can talk to the guys about certain things, philosophies, struggles, etc, in ways that I just can't with my wife or other women.

Churches have specific retreats for men, women, and youth groups. Sometimes guys just want to be around guys, and girls just want to be around girls. You can't blame them for that. Your deer camp doesn't have to be one of those times, but you have to understand why your buddy might see it that way.

However, all of that is a far cry from "girls don't belong in the woods." That's a load of crap.

KW


----------



## William H Bonney

whitetailmonster said:


> Anybody have a supporting opinion??? !


Not yet. Post a pic of her and I'll let ya know...:evil:


----------



## Bellyup

Sounds like someone needs to get a clue and move on. 

Guy time is important for guys. Girl Time is important for girls. Each gender should have some to themselves to keep the relationship healthy. It is also equally important to try and share as many experiences as you can with your significant other ie girlfriend, boyfriend, wife or husband. The trick is finding the right mix. You can't exclude them if it is something they like and want to do with you. I mean come on, who would not want some at deer camp ! Not to many I know of ! 

I am suprised your friends girlfriend is still with him, sounds like deeper issues than just guy time.


----------



## whitetailmonster

Don't worry I get enough guy time in... It might not be with him but I do and i totally understand what you are saying I just think that since we go in one of my boats everytime and it is my gas then I should be able to make the decision. This friend is a little different, if you don't have someone to watch him then he will put dead fish in a hidden spot in your boat. Another member of this forum can confirm that one.


----------



## Walleyealx

whitetailmonster said:


> This friend is a little different, if you don't have someone to watch him then he will put dead fish in a hidden spot in your boat. Another member of this forum can confirm that one.



... Yes I can... that thing RONCHED after 3 weeks.... sick.


----------



## whitetailmonster

That's just bad :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602

tell your friend that he better get his act together and take her or we'll find someone else for her who will appreciate her outdoorseyness. don't waste the pretty! :evil:


----------



## whitetailmonster

Oh believe me she is pretty. lol The same kid that confirmed the dead fish in the boat can confirm that she is hot!!! Not that it makes a difference if they are good looking or anything...


----------



## k9wernet

whitetailmonster said:


> This friend is a little different, if you don't have someone to watch him then he will put dead fish in a hidden spot in your boat.


WTM you need some new friends!!:lol:


----------



## whitetailmonster

I can see what you are saying but he is fun to fish with... I have plenty of friends that like to fish and I've been taking them. It is a lot easier clean up


----------



## 1wildchild

Allowed. That is what I have a problem with. If it were me, I would be giving him plenty of guy time. All of it! :lol:

When deer are shot, they do not know or care which gender did it. Maybe he is just concerned about the competition. Most of the women I know are pretty good shots!


----------



## autumnlovr

Bellyup said:


> I am suprised your friends girlfriend is still with him, sounds like deeper issues than just guy time.


I tend to agree with this statement. Guy-time and Women-time (I don't like the term "Girl") are important but if she really likes hunting & fishing...he should find some other time to share with the guys. Like maybe football, wrestling, basketball...whatever-she-doesn't-care-for-time. Maybe he should "allow" her shopping time & find something to do with the guys while she's at the mall. (Yeah, got a problem with that term too...) My hubby and I hunt just about everything together except ducks. I don't relish the thought of getting up at 3am to sit in a cold wet marsh to shoot something I don't like to eat. But I sure don't stop my hubby from going with his friends...I just find something else to do that day. Something I know he doesn't like to do.

Relationships last longer when there's cooperation and respect, sharing and separation of time.


----------



## Huntinggirl

1wildchild said:


> Allowed. That is what I have a problem with. If it were me, I would be giving him plenty of guy time. All of it! :lol:
> 
> When deer are shot, they do not know or care which gender did it. Maybe he is just concerned about the competition. Most of the women I know are pretty good shots!


 
Barb hit the nail on the head. He is affraid that he will be out fished or outhunted !!!! And the ALLOWED part.....Love it. I would be giving him all the time he wanted as well.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I have no problem having women at deer camp. I have no problem fishing with a girl either. 

But I do think that maybe the traditional 2 week deer camp should be kept to men only. But that should be up to the whole camp. 

If you want to have your girlfriend, wife, signifacant other at deer camp. Then maybe find a new deer camp or start your own. 

There is no problem spending deer camp as a family and the family going on a hunting trip together. 

Or maybe seperate the deer camp 1 week guys only, 1 week family welcomed.


----------



## whitetailmonster

I agree that guy time is needed as well but i'm saying this guy wants it everyday we go out... I'm not dating a girl just to say i am. I want to get out and do stuff. The only problem is now that we are bass fishing she keeps casting into trees lol. But we still catch fish.


----------



## LyonArmonial

ok...how to put this...guys like being around other guys, its a social thing. i have the feeling he has put together male bonding with hunting, so him bringing a woman along would kinda be sacreligious to him. hunting for him could be time to get away from everything in his life. either that, or he's worried about the pis*ing contest and that he might lose.

i know if my girlfriend were interested in hunting i would have her come with me...hunting is always better with company.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Or he could come home to find an empty house.


----------



## whitetailmonster

He'll be singing.... "well i'm gonna miss her"... lol


----------



## zx10r2004

i wouldnt go to a deer camp if someone brought their wife or girlfriend.i go hunting and fishing so i can get away from the wife and relax.i dont want to listen to all the bitching or any other stuff i dont care about. i want to go and talk about strippers,beer,hunting and strippers. it would be like when my wife has her all girls weekend and i showed up. not gonna happen.:coolgleam


----------



## whitetailmonster

With the girls i'm talking about we act the same when they are there as we do when they are not... His girlfriend is the one toby keith is talking about in whiskey girl.


----------



## FlyGirl

1wildchild said:


> Most of the women I know are pretty good shots!



Exactly.... afraid of being out fished or out shot.....

With BlueSun, and I know her guy is completely secure with her being a great hunter..... but daaaaaaaaamn she's in the kill zone every time....


----------



## FlyGirl

zx10r2004 said:


> i wouldnt go to a deer camp if someone brought their wife or girlfriend.i go hunting and fishing so i can get away from the wife and relax.i dont want to listen to all the bitching or any other stuff i dont care about. i want to go and talk about strippers,beer,hunting and strippers. it would be like when my wife has her all girls weekend and i showed up. not gonna happen.:coolgleam



As for you buddy..... just wrong..... just outright wrong. (I can't even begin to tackle the outrage I have for men like you) You're the type of man that I run from... with a small weeny and no balls. Insecure in your manhood- driving a big diesel truck over the speed limit just to prove you were the little engine that could. 

If I knew your wife/girlfriend... I would call her up and tell her that I have PLENTY of man friends that will take her hunting/outdoors and appreciate every aspect of her womeness and rustic love for the outdoors. 

Shame on you.


----------



## LyonArmonial

FG, calm down hun...guy's tend to start spinning around in circles when women berate them. "which way do i go george, which way do i go!"

he did have a point in his fourth sentence though...if you were having a girl's night out, and one of your friends brought along her hubby...wouldnt that kinda make everyone grumble? im not saying ladies cant go out with they're mates hunting or anything....heck, there should be more of it, but letting the dog off the leash for a day or two is good. (no, not saying women are controlling...agreeing that a lot of men are dogs!)


----------



## FlyGirl

You know... I had this long typed out response(not very nice I should add)... and just deleted it. I'm not trying to bash what anyone else does and I am not tring to make anyone feel bad for their interpretation of what deer camp should be TO THEM..... but I will say this....
LA.... my problem isn't with the guys weekend and girls weekend stchuff... I have my girls night on Wednesdays... and it wouldn't be the same with the guys around fo sho. 

But, I'm just sayin..... the not having women in deer camp because "it just wouldn't be the same." and the other comments of "Needing to get away from his wife".... just screams a man that isn't happy. Dude- or I mean *zx10r2004.... *I understand that some men just want men out there to grumble at their jokes that they think women just won't get.... but to say a woman shouldn't be out there at all.... Mmmmm Hmmmmm..... why?


----------



## kristie

Yeah, what she said....I have no tolerance for such an attitude.


----------



## bluesun7602

whitetailmonster said:


> I agree that guy time is needed as well but i'm saying this guy wants it everyday we go out... I'm not dating a girl just to say i am. I want to get out and do stuff. The only problem is now that we are bass fishing she keeps casting into trees lol. But we still catch fish.


ok that made me laugh. i do that all the time. :lol:

all of us women here understand "guy time" and "girl time" and it does or does not have to involve hunting/fishing or shopping. but for the record, girls night out does not involve the mall, it involves the bar and booze and dancing. but if i knew my guy was standing around discussing strippers, well, there would be no little woman to return home to. I ALLOW HIM a guys weekend snowmobiling, after many fights over the last 3 years i have consented to at least give him that time alone with his guys.

but really - he's just afraid she will outfish/outhunt him. and he should be. i say: your boat, your invitations.

so when do we get to meet her??


----------



## autumnlovr

bluesun7602 said:


> so when do we get to meet her??


Yeah, we haven't heard her side of the story. Maybe he gets her out on boats for fishing  & is good in the sack....and she's taking him for a ride! :lol:


----------



## Hunter333

Allwoed? I have never allowed or not allowed my wife to do or not do ANYTHING. I am married, not stupid!!


----------



## Wendy

Sounds like a case of LMS to me! I've out done some guys in my life, shooting, fishing etc... I taught my husband how to do alot of things, like roofing, building etc...if a guy is that insecure about being out done or taught something new, esp by a woman, then they don't need to be with me.

My husband is not allowed to "allow or dis-allow" me anything. I am my own person, not his property. I don't control him either as I respect him as his own person as well. We're going on 17 yrs being together.... so I can't be all bad to be with!

If I were her, I'd find a girls hunting camp or make one myself and leave the schumuck behind!


----------



## Thunderhead

FlyGirl said:


> As for you buddy..... just wrong..... just outright wrong. (I can't even begin to tackle the outrage I have for men like you) You're the type of man that I run from... with a small weeny and no balls. Insecure in your manhood- driving a big diesel truck over the speed limit just to prove you were the little engine that could.
> 
> If I knew your wife/girlfriend... I would call her up and tell her that I have PLENTY of man friends that will take her hunting/outdoors and appreciate every aspect of her womeness and rustic love for the outdoors.
> 
> Shame on you.



On that note, I'll step up for this one. 
_
Ok ladies, here's your chance. _

*Deer Season 2010 :*

*Thunderdome Deer Camp is going to be strictly WOMEN ONLY with the exception of me course. *

Sign up right here. ( First 25 are guaranteed a spot in Thunderdome, it'll be a tight fit, but I'll make the sacrifice. )

Now, now. No need to thank me, it's the least I can do. 

By the way, I drive a tricked out '79 CJ5, ..........average weeiner.


----------



## whitetailmonster

She actually lives down south and has a lot of land to hunt... She lets him hunt there and he shoots small bucks there. She is one of the girls i know that does everything! She water skis, hunts, fishes and all the shopping etc. But it is not just that she does it she also drives the boat and gets everything set up for us to go sking. 

Unfortunately this kid that we are talking about is probably going to win because my girlfriend and I aren't doing so hot. After we break up he will get lots of guy time therefore he will win. I have a question to the woman out there.... If you had a horse show all day sunday and your boyfriend was fishing then on sunday night you had to shovel horse poop until 1 or 2am would you be mad if he didn't go and help you??? This is for 4-H and she is really involved in it. I have absolutely nothing to do with 4-H so I don't really see why she is mad at me for not going.


----------



## zx10r2004

LyonArmonial said:


> FG, calm down hun...guy's tend to start spinning around in circles when women berate them. "which way do i go george, which way do i go!"
> 
> he did have a point in his fourth sentence though...*if you were having a girl's night out, and one of your friends brought along her hubby...wouldnt that kinda make everyone grumble? im not saying ladies cant go out with they're mates hunting or anything....heck, there should be more of it, but letting the dog off the leash for a day or two is good.* (no, not saying women are controlling...agreeing that a lot of men are dogs!)


thats what i was trying to say.:lol::lol::lol: now FG go take a midol. By the way a drive a hummer h2


----------



## bigcountrysg

whitetailmonster said:


> She actually lives down south and has a lot of land to hunt... She lets him hunt there and he shoots small bucks there. She is one of the girls i know that does everything! She water skis, hunts, fishes and all the shopping etc. But it is not just that she does it she also drives the boat and gets everything set up for us to go sking.
> 
> Unfortunately this kid that we are talking about is probably going to win because my girlfriend and I aren't doing so hot. After we break up he will get lots of guy time therefore he will win. I have a question to the woman out there.... If you had a horse show all day sunday and your boyfriend was fishing then on sunday night you had to shovel horse poop until 1 or 2am would you be mad if he didn't go and help you??? This is for 4-H and she is really involved in it. I have absolutely nothing to do with 4-H so I don't really see why she is mad at me for not going.


 
I will say this ok. 

My buddy races cars, that is his thing. His wife and daughter both show horses. 

He takes care of his hobbies, they take care of there hobbies. How ever you will see him on occassion when she is unable to do it. In the barn shoveling manuer. You can also catch her running around with a list of last minute items that might be needed for a race. 

It takes two to keep the world turning in a life when you are married or in a relationship. If one stops then the world stops. Then you have a break down in the relationship. Then you have a make up session, then your world starts turning again. 

Relationships are give and take. 

Does my buddy go to horse shows. He will go to the big shows his daughter and wife are involved with. But does he go to all of them no. 

Does his wife and daughter go to all his races. No but they go to quite a few of them. 

Does he expect them to go to the races no. Is he expected to go to the horse shows. No, with the excpetion of the ones that are big. Which I think they compete in 3 big shows a year. 

So should she get mad that he was not out there helping her at 1am cleaning stalls. 

I don't think so, they are boyfriend and girlfriend. 

Plus if he is not experinced with cleaning stalls. Then it will turn into an arguement of Your not doing it right, Yes I am.


----------



## bluesun7602

zx10r2004 said:


> thats what i was trying to say.:lol::lol::lol: *now FG go take a midol.* By the way a drive a hummer h2


 


oh, you did NOT just go there... :rant:

this girl sounds pretty cool. too bad she's wasting her time with an idiot like that.

thunder, thanks for letting us know the size of your package!


----------



## captjimtc

I made the mistake of taking my college girlfriend to deer camp one year and that was the last year we actually went to deer camp anymore...Now it sits vacant and everyone else hunts on their own. I have no problem hunting and fishing with women but apparently everyone else who hunted with me did.... All I keep hearing is that is why we go to deer camp to get away...


----------



## john warren

thats an individual hunting camp choice. at my camp men , women, hemaphrodites,,, anyone thats enjoyable to be with and has a desire to be there is always welcome with open arms . (specialy if they at least try to cook one meal, or do some dishes)


whitetailmonster said:


> I have been getting into a lot of arguements with my friend that is also on this forum about women being able to go hunting and fishing... I like to take my girlfriend hunting and fishing but she is just a beginner, she got her first buck with me last fall and dropped it right in its tracks. My friend says that hunting and fishing is guy time but I disagree, I think that hunting and fishing or any outdoor activity is just as fun with women as it is without them. Anybody have a supporting opinion??? By the way this friend of mine has a sweet girl friend that loves hunting and fishing but he won't let her go to deer camp... I think that is kinda dumb!


----------



## bigcountrysg

john warren said:


> thats an individual hunting camp choice. at my camp men , women, hemaphrodites,,, anyone thats enjoyable to be with and has a desire to be there is always welcome with open arms . (specialy if they at least try to cook one meal, or do some dishes)


 
Location of deer camp please. I can cook, I will supply beer for the euchre game at night.


----------



## Bellyup

Wendy said:


> My husband is not allowed to "allow or dis-allow" me anything. I am my own person, not his property. I don't control him either as I respect him as his own person as well. We're going on 17 yrs being together.... so I can't be all bad to be with!
> quote]
> 
> Bingo, we have a winner. Key word here is respect.
> 
> If that woman likes to be with a guy who does not want her around hunting with him or his friends, then we are not one to judge that. If she is not happy with it, she should be the one to give him the heads up. I would hope there is more to ending a relationship than one thing such as this....
> 
> Now then, time to move along, this thread is getting sappy.


----------



## ERnurse

zx10r2004 said:


> By the way a drive a hummer h2


 
Yeah. one that has never been off pavement 

This is obviously a very young male that hasnt learned his own security.

It comes with maturity, when I was younger guys had a harder time getting used to me, I went through quite a few, but the good ones are out there (bless his heart ) and as we have all witnessed on this MS community. 

Guys need guy time, as girls need girl time. I think we all agree, of course if you want to go to deer camp to see strippers, dont mind that she is getting out catting around having a good time while you are there doing your "guy thing" because that is about the health of that sort of relationship, two way street. 

Lets just think about it this way for a while--the normal person who is looking for a long lasting healthy relationship, seeks someone with similar interests and if outdoors hunting, fishing are important interests to you then you obviously know how difficult it is to find a girl that shares an equal appreciation, and if you want to spend time doing things together of similar interests then you would bring her along, of course your friends can join and at times you will go with guy friends and she will do her thing, but the majority of trips would be happily spent with your girl. as I said normal people befriend their girl friend or guy friend as their best friend at least most every one I know, and those who dont call their significant other their "best" friend are not happy and the relationship fails. And we can all reflect and remember these couples.
Not saying you have to wait to go for when the girlfriend can go, but you plan to make time to go together. I dont wait around for the guy to go, if he wants to great if not I will text him how I am doing fishing or hunting. He always likes to at least hear reports if he couldnt go due to work or what have you. But I have a great time with him, so I prefer him to go, as most healthy relationships run.

good luck


----------



## FlyGirl

ERnurse said:


> Lets just think about it this way for a while--the normal person who is looking for a long lasting healthy relationship, seeks someone with similar interests and if outdoors hunting, fishing are important interests to you then you obviously know how difficult it is to find a girl that shares an equal appreciation, and if you want to spend time doing things together of similar interests then you would bring her along, of course your friends can join and at times you will go with guy friends and she will do her thing, but the majority of trips would be happily spent with your girl. as I said normal people befriend their girl friend or guy friend as their best friend at least most every one I know, and those who dont call their significant other their "best" friend are not happy and the relationship fails. And we can all reflect and remember these couples.
> Not saying you have to wait to go for when the girlfriend can go, but you plan to make time to go together. I dont wait around for the guy to go, if he wants to great if not I will text him how I am doing fishing or hunting. He always likes to at least hear reports if he couldnt go due to work or what have you. But I have a great time with him, so I prefer him to go, as most healthy relationships run.
> 
> good luck


 
Yeah, now what she said....


Amen sista friend.


----------



## whitetailmonster

I'm feeling like I need more guy time due to the fights my girlfriend and i are having!!! We are close to breaking up and right now I can't see acting like we are married like she wants. I am 19 and she is 18 asking me why I want to wait til i'm out of college to get engaged... Maybe it is time to find someone that has the same basic views as me... 

What i've learned out of my relationship is I'd rather not have a girlfriend that likes to hunt unless she is independent and also i would not want one that insists on going fishing all of the time. I always welcome woman out on the pontoon and stuff like that but from now on unless my girlfriend can tie her own hooks on and bait it herself she probably won't be going.

Please don't take offense to this because i'm not talking down to woman but men tie their own lures on why can't woman... Which i'm sure almost every lady on this site does.lol


----------



## FlyGirl

whitetailmonster said:


> Please don't take offense to this because i'm not talking down to woman but men tie their own lures on why can't woman... Which i'm sure almost every lady on this site does.lol


I tie my own flies... but it took my boyfriend showing me first though. 

Be patient... you are young. You have so much time to settle into the right one.


----------



## Wendy

Whitetailmonster....Run, Run very far and fast!!! :yikes: You're both way to young to be that darn serious! You're education is far more important (and so is hers) to be worried about marriage or even the promise of marriage... Don't get caught in the trap! _I only say this cause I speak from past experience. _ She wants to "secure" her place incase you find another in college. She's insecure about your relationship if she can't wait till you and she are done. If she's not going to school, why not? Take the time to think about it... HARD!!

As far as the baiting and stuff, I would tend to agree with you. I'm a woman and even I don't like the "Eeewww thats gross, bait if for me" girly girls... eeesh! It's one thing if they need to learn, but another if they force you to do it all the time... it's just a way of being lazy and controlling.

Sorry I try not to sound bitter or Biotchy... but I hate seeing guys caught up in that manipulative BS and end up getting screwed in the end... I'm looking out for you!!


----------



## Neal

Geez, who fired up the hen house? :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH

whitetailmonster said:


> Maybe it is time to find someone that has the same basic views as me...



And the above part of your post still has me laughing, GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!! :lol::lol:


And by the way, I come from the future......and I would suggest not having a serious relationship until you are AT LEAST 28...that is all


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

WTM, 

You're 19. She's 18. You don't know jack **** yet. Live. Experience other women. Fish. Hunt. Go to college single. Don't be an idiot, this is the ghost of keg parties passed. :lol:

Love,

PH


----------



## GVSUKUSH

PahtridgeHunter said:


> WTM,
> 
> You're 19. She's 18. You don't know jack **** yet. Live. Experience other women. Fish. Hunt. Go to college single. Don't be an idiot, this is the ghost of keg parties passed. :lol:
> 
> Love,
> 
> PH




This man is a prophet.


----------



## Thunderhead

bluesun7602 said:


> thunder, thanks for letting us know the size of your package!



Modesty is my middle name...............


----------



## BowtechGuy

GVSUKUSH said:


> and I would suggest not having a serious relationship until you are AT LEAST 28...that is all


I will second that. You are presumably just getting out of high school and rather green to the world. Go have fun expierence what life has to offer, figure out what YOU want do with your life. In these expierences if she sticks with you great but, do not wait around and potentially waste your youth stuck in trying to figure out why she is mad/keep her happy mode. Relationships should not work like that and if that is how it feels with her then take the advice of running far far away... I wasted the first three years of my 20's on a girl that sounds similiar to yours. I have now spent the last 3 years single and loved every moment of it.


----------



## icefishin nutz

whitetailmonster said:


> I'm feeling like I need more guy time due to the fights my girlfriend and i are having!!! We are close to breaking up and right now I can't see acting like we are married like she wants. I am 19 and she is 18 asking me why I want to wait til i'm out of college to get engaged... Maybe it is time to find someone that has the same basic views as me...
> 
> What i've learned out of my relationship is I'd rather not have a girlfriend that likes to hunt unless she is independent and also i would not want one that insists on going fishing all of the time. I always welcome woman out on the pontoon and stuff like that but from now on unless my girlfriend can tie her own hooks on and bait it herself she probably won't be going.
> 
> Please don't take offense to this because i'm not talking down to woman but men tie their own lures on why can't woman... Which i'm sure almost every lady on this site does.lol



Here's a thought.......
Kick your friend to the curb, he dosent sound like a true "friend"....kick your gf to the curb, you are entirely waaaaaayyyy too young to even consider acting like your married. Wait until your buddys gf leaves him.....(IT WILL HAPPEN) and then, ask her out :evilsmile Sounds like you would both have alot in common


----------



## FlyGirl

PahtridgeHunter said:


> WTM,
> 
> You're 19. She's 18. You don't know jack **** yet. Live. Experience other women. Fish. Hunt. Go to college single. Don't be an idiot, this is the ghost of keg parties passed. :lol:
> 
> Love,
> 
> PH


The man has spoken. Abubatta ashraram. Blessed be the holy one.


----------



## kristie

:lol:

Now that was funny.....


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Besides, women are batshit crazy anyways.....


----------



## Frantz

Hunting and fishing is a family/buddy time. You take your family when you can and if not, then you take or make new buddies while out.

I don't care who I hunt or fish with, as long as they can put up with me, and I can put up with them.


----------



## tangleknot

john warren said:


> thats an individual hunting camp choice. at my camp men , women, hemaphrodites,,, anyone thats enjoyable to be with and has a desire to be there is always welcome with open arms . (specialy if they at least try to cook one meal, or do some dishes)





bigcountrysg said:


> Location of deer camp please. I can cook, I will supply beer for the euchre game at night.


Well, you've got your hemaphrodites covered!:lol: Just kidding Bigcountry, just couldn't pass that opp up.:fish2: All in fun.

Hunt, fish, camp with whomever you like to.


----------

